# Ansomone hgh



## elliot1989

So a few of my sources have managed to source this, how to people rate it, I used hygetropin last year to good effect. Price wise ansomone is a little more expensive but if the quality is better I'd rather use it


----------



## sitries

100iu kits??

Iv always rated it. Good bang for your buck. Iv used hygetropin black tops lately too though and there isn't a huge difference in quality between the two.

Both don't touch a proper pharma pen but you will pay a lot more for that (only need half the dose though!)


----------



## shadow4509

sitries said:


> 100iu kits??
> 
> Iv always rated it. Good bang for your buck. Iv used hygetropin black tops lately too though and there isn't a huge difference in quality between the two.
> 
> Both don't touch a proper pharma pen but you will pay a lot more for that (only need half the dose though!)


 Sorry but I completely disagree with this. Hyges do not come anywhere near Ansomone, I've ran hyges for years and made the switch to Ansomone and the difference is VERY noticeable.

Ansomone don't compare to proper pharma? You do realise that Ansomone is pharma? Ansomone is prescribed in China. I think what you meant is they don't compare to Western Pharma, which again isn't true.


----------



## meekdown

I've used both the 100iu kits and 40iu kits of ansomone and rate it highly, this might sound daft but I favour the 40iu kits over the 100iu! Both are completely legit but I just feel better on the 40s, makes no rarely sense but it's how I see it, they blow any of the Chinese generics out of the water, I've just got some Nordiliet 30iu pens to compair but ansomone will always rank as my go to hgh


----------



## sitries

shadow4509 said:


> Sorry but I completely disagree with this. Hyges do not come anywhere near Ansomone, I've ran hyges for years and made the switch to Ansomone and the difference is VERY noticeable.
> 
> Ansomone don't compare to proper pharma? You do realise that Ansomone is pharma? Ansomone is prescribed in China. I think what you meant is they don't compare to Western Pharma, which again isn't true.


 Iv used growth for years and tried many different types. Green top/black top hyge kits, generic Chinese various colours, Ansamone both 40iu and 100iu, Sandoz omnitrope cartridges, norditropin, genotropin 36iu quick click pens and most recently Lilly humatrope.

Yes - ansamone is Chinese pharma, but there is a big difference between the Chinese pharma and American and European pharma. Take 4iu a day of ansamone for a month and then try 4iu of Lilly a day and tell me they are the same quality! Believe me there Is a big difference. I know when it's strong as I get gyno!

Ansomone may be marginally better than hyge (depending on which source of hyge you get) but there's not a lot in it for me.


----------



## meekdown

The main difference is in quality control of the product, I've had both the black top hyges and the brown tops, and the 200iu green pinwheels seized and tested by the police and the brown came back with zero hgh in them and the black tops only had 4 out of the 10 vials containing any hgh, can't recall wot the greens were to be honest, so imo the ansomone are far better than any of the Chinese generics simply because there is no quality control for them to stick too


----------



## shadow4509

sitries said:


> Iv used growth for years and tried many different types. Green top/black top hyge kits, generic Chinese various colours, Ansamone both 40iu and 100iu, Sandoz omnitrope cartridges, norditropin, genotropin 36iu quick click pens and most recently Lilly humatrope.
> 
> Yes - ansamone is Chinese pharma, but there is a big difference between the Chinese pharma and American and European pharma. Take 4iu a day of ansamone for a month and then try 4iu of Lilly a day and tell me they are the same quality! Believe me there Is a big difference. I know when it's strong as I get gyno!
> 
> Ansomone may be marginally better than hyge (depending on which source of hyge you get) but there's not a lot in it for me.


 What is the difference between chinese pharma and western pharma then? Is a chinese mg or iu different from a western mg or iu? No!

I too have ran lilly, simplexx, genotropin. I'd still use ansomone over those because western pharma carries a bigger price tag - that's where the difference ends.

You can't define a products quality because of if you get gyno or not.

There is no marginally different about it, ansomone wipes the floor with hyges and is still up there with western pharma. You're contradicting every thread I've ever seen on here that compares ansomone to hyges.


----------



## RedStar

sitries said:


> 100iu kits??
> 
> Iv always rated it. Good bang for your buck. Iv used hygetropin black tops lately too though and there isn't a huge difference in quality between the two.
> 
> Both don't touch a proper pharma pen but you will pay a lot more for that (only need half the dose though!)


 Hygetropin black tops are nothing on legit ansomone. One is pharma, one is not. Frankly from my own experience the black top hyges have been the weakest UGL hgh I have used, and I have used a fair few. The only hyges I have enjoyed using in the past were the Dr Lin's, but I can't get my hands on those anymore, and frankly I would not change off of ansomone anyway.


----------



## sitries

shadow4509 said:


> Sorry but I completely disagree with this. Hyges do not come anywhere near Ansomone, I've ran hyges for years and made the switch to Ansomone and the difference is VERY noticeable.
> 
> Ansomone don't compare to proper pharma? You do realise that Ansomone is pharma? Ansomone is prescribed in China. I think what you meant is they don't compare to Western Pharma, which again isn't true.


 Everyone is welcome to their opinions guys and you can stick to your ansamone if your happy with it. I have nothing against it and have been using it for the best past of the last year but Chinese growth has had a question mark over it for years and that includes ansamone.

http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-hgh-insulin-questions/436935-chinese-hgh-concerns.html

That thread is a big read but there are some experienced guys there who know there stuff. Now that I can get the good stuff regularly (Lilly) I will be sticking to that.

To be honest - I feel completely different on western pharma growth to what I do on the Chinese stuff (less bloated) and the tingling sensations in my hands and arms is crazy even on a low dose. It doesn't make any kind of mark on your skin when you inject it where as with Chinese growth I'm left with redness/lumps. Also have you ever wondered why with proper growth there is hardly any powder in the cartridge for say 75iu but with Chinese there is loads of powder just for 10iu?! This is just my 2 cents.


----------



## shadow4509

sitries said:


> Everyone is welcome to their opinions guys and you can stick to your ansamone if your happy with it. I have nothing against it and have been using it for the best past of the last year but Chinese growth has had a question mark over it for years and that includes ansamone.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-hgh-insulin-questions/436935-chinese-hgh-concerns.html
> 
> That thread is a big read but there are some experienced guys there who know there stuff. Now that I can get the good stuff regularly (Lilly) I will be sticking to that.
> 
> To be honest - I feel completely different on western pharma growth to what I do on the Chinese stuff (less bloated) and the tingling sensations in my hands and arms is crazy even on a low dose. It doesn't make any kind of mark on your skin when you inject it where as with Chinese growth I'm left with redness/lumps. Also have you ever wondered why with proper growth there is hardly any powder in the cartridge for say 75iu but with Chinese there is loads of powder just for 10iu?! This is just my 2 cents.


 Your calling one western pharma and the other chinese "stuff". I'm not talking about chinese gh as a whole, I'm specifically talking about ansomone. A pharma grade product, prescribed in another country. Next you'll be telling me western paracetamol is stronger than the chinese version.


----------



## sitries

Lol. You didn't read the post then. It will take you half hour but ansamone is talked about thoroughly in there and the stuff sold to bodybuilders is not the same 'stuff'/'product' they use in the hospitals.

Pit it this way- I have to use double te dose of ansamone to get the same results I do off 4iu of Lilly.

If I'm honest though - like the poster ah over earlier - I found the 40iu boxes of ansamone to be much stronger than the 10iu.


----------



## 3752

i used Ansomone back when it first came out and challenged the original Jintropin for the market, back then all the sources for Jintropin both in the UK and the US created a story saying Ansomone was actually 192aa not the desired 191aa they did this and it was believed although not on shred of evidence was shown to prove this........i still have the lab test that came out of china to prove it was always 191aa

i have used pretty much all the decent chinese GH over the last 10-15yrs and Ansomone with the original Jintropin (from Gen-Sci) was awesome, not as clean as western pharma but awesome, in the last 5-6yrs i have mainly used Pharma from western companies and again extremely good, with the state that the Hyge market is in with so many fakes/copies i have steered away from that brand and used a different UG GH when working away from home but always Pharma when at home.....

I have just started on Ansomone again (40u kits) and although it is to early to really make a clear decision what i am feeling so far has me believing that its just as good as it was when i first used it.

i will say though western pharma is NOT twice as strong, the makers of Ansomone is a proper regulated lab so there GH will go through the same quality controls as western do (such as Liliy) it would be stupid to believe that they have their controls so out of whack that their product is 50% weaker than western pharma......

for those that have used Ansomone who i trust have described the difference minimal between say Ansomone and Humatrope (used as an example of western pharma) bt have said they feel fuller on Ansomone and Humatrope feels cleaner.......now i will be able to confirm or deny this in time but i have no reason to doubt what these people say......

you will find what is sold/used in Chinese hospitals is the 40iu version not the 100iu boxes so this leads me to believe that they are produced differently given what i have heard about the 40iu kits being better........


----------



## meekdown

Ah so it's not just me that thinks the 40iu kits feel better/different than the 100iu kits! I have been ultra consistent with diet and logging my train whilst running the 40iu and 100iu kits and I look and feel different on the 40s, much prefere them over the 100. Wot I struggle to understand some times is why people take the chance with a product that isn't 100% but pay 80% of the price for something that could and for the most part isn't that good, surely you would want to trust something your injecting into yourself everyday? I know money is tight and life stuff gets in the way but I personally would save and wait and get the full benefits of a great product


----------



## elliot1989

A few of my sources have just got hold of the 100iu kits, I do understand what people are saying in regards to the 100/40iu kits, I used black tops last year and they worked well but I may give these a try and see how I get on


----------



## RedStar

meekdown said:


> Ah so it's not just me that thinks the 40iu kits feel better/different than the 100iu kits! I have been ultra consistent with diet and logging my train whilst running the 40iu and 100iu kits and I look and feel different on the 40s, much prefere them over the 100. Wot I struggle to understand some times is why people take the chance with a product that isn't 100% but pay 80% of the price for something that could and for the most part isn't that good, surely you would want to trust something your injecting into yourself everyday? I know money is tight and life stuff gets in the way but I personally would save and wait and get the full benefits of a great product


 I am a strong advocate of the ansomone red tops, they are very good.


----------



## Pabloslabs

I honestly read that as awesome hgh


----------



## meekdown

elliot1989 said:


> A few of my sources have just got hold of the 100iu kits, I do understand what people are saying in regards to the 100/40iu kits, I used black tops last year and they worked well but I may give these a try and see how I get on


 If you liked the hyge trust me you will love the ansomone , I'd honestly get the 40s to try first and see how you get on, I was running 2iu pd and loved them at that dose, I got the 100s and ran 3.3iu pf and still looked better on the 40s, I know it does not make sense and it could just be me but I will only report wot I see and I looked better on the 40s mate


----------



## elliot1989

meekdown said:


> If you liked the hyge trust me you will love the ansomone , I'd honestly get the 40s to try first and see how you get on, I was running 2iu pd and loved them at that dose, I got the 100s and ran 3.3iu pf and still looked better on the 40s, I know it does not make sense and it could just be me but I will only report wot I see and I looked better on the 40s mate


 I only have access to the 100iu kits


----------



## meekdown

elliot1989 said:


> I only have access to the 100iu kits


 There still very good, better than any hyge etc imo, I can't even explain why I look better, I just look and feel tighter on the 40s,


----------



## RedStar

meekdown said:


> There still very good, better than any hyge etc imo, I can't even explain why I look better, I just look and feel tighter on the 40s,


 I use 2iu of reds currently ed, with 4 iu Pharmacom Pharmatropin, the addition of the Pharmatropin has been well worth it.


----------



## meekdown

Do you rate the pharmacom hgh mate? Is that the one that comes with its own water in the kit? Think I've seen it floating about on a few sites



Simon 88 said:


> I use 2iu of reds currently ed, with 4 iu Pharmacom Pharmatropin, the addition of the Pharmatropin has been well worth it.


----------



## RedStar

meekdown said:


> Do you rate the pharmacom hgh mate? Is that the one that comes with its own water in the kit? Think I've seen it floating about on a few sites


 Yes and it has been tested as well, and a guy that is basically Mr Growth on another forum I chat to regularly recommended it to me, definitely worth it.

It is the best UGL HGH I have used in past couple of years.


----------



## sponge2015

Can't see how the 40s will be any better than the 100s. When you buy direct they give you an option if you want your order in 4iu vials or 10iu vials. Price is the same, so doubt they had a less pure batch or something for the 10iu vials or surely they wouldn't offer you the 4iu vials at the same price.

anyway nearly used 500iu of the 100iu kits and been blown away tbh, first time using gh and people said don't expect much but I've never had abs at the weight i'm currently at, really impressed. Got another 300iu left then going to maybe get some more if I can justify it lol


----------



## meekdown

sponge2015 said:


> Can't see how the 40s will be any better than the 100s. When you buy direct they give you an option if you want your order in 4iu vials or 10iu vials. Price is the same, so doubt they had a less pure batch or something for the 10iu vials or surely they wouldn't offer you the 4iu vials at the same price.
> 
> anyway nearly used 500iu of the 100iu kits and been blown away tbh, first time using gh and people said don't expect much but I've never had abs at the weight i'm currently at, really impressed. Got another 300iu left then going to maybe get some more if I can justify it lol


 Pscarb said that the 40iu kits are made for the hospitals and the 100s the body building marks, he thinks they are produced differently, all I know is I've used both and bought both direct and I look and feel better on the 40s, few others seem to agree, I'm not unhappy with the 100s they still wipe the floor with hyge etc.


----------



## sitries

Not sure why but the 100iu kits seem to blow you up more with more water retention where as the 100iu kits make you feel more tight and aid fat loss better which is what I want from the product. I thought the 40iu kits were more expensive.....but sounds from above that they are the same price.


----------



## 3752

that doesn't make sense if they where both the same (in my opinion they are not) why on earth would they be the same price that is not logical or good business sense unless the 100iu kits are cheaper to make which is what i believe as they are not pharma quality


----------



## Dave_shorts

Pscarb said:


> that doesn't make sense if they where both the same (in my opinion they are not) why on earth would they be the same price that is not logical or good business sense unless the 100iu kits are cheaper to make which is what i believe as they are not pharma quality


 Common sense doesn't exist in the world of bodybuilding it seems though.

People should just stick to western pharma. Problem solved.


----------



## 3752

Dave_shorts said:


> Common sense doesn't exist in the world of bodybuilding it seems though.
> 
> People should just stick to western pharma. Problem solved.


 exactly people will just believe what a bigger guy says or someone that has competed at the British  when these happen all logical thinking goes out the way....

conversation:

Source: i have the 100iu and 40iu ansomone

Buyer: how much are they

Source: they are the same price

Buyer: the 100iu is the same price as the 40iu box? although the 100iu box gives you 150% more GH?

Source: yes

Buyer: sounds legit

Any body with any common sense: WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedStar

Pscarb said:


> exactly people will just believe what a bigger guy says or someone that has competed at the British  when these happen all logical thinking goes out the way....
> 
> conversation:
> 
> Source: i have the 100iu and 40iu ansomone
> 
> Buyer: how much are they
> 
> Source: they are the same price
> 
> Buyer: the 100iu is the same price as the 40iu box? although the 100iu box gives you 150% more GH?
> 
> Source: yes
> 
> Buyer: sounds legit
> 
> Any body with any common sense: WTF!!!!!!!!


 Haha I would hope not too many are that silly.


----------



## 3752

Simon 88 said:


> Haha I would hope not too many are that silly.


 yet many have said its the same


----------



## RedStar

Pscarb said:


> yet many have said its the same


 I have run the 40iu reds for a number of months, I am very happy with them.


----------



## Fina

Pscarb said:


> yet many have said its the same


 I'm presuming they mean the same price per iu (surely!?)


----------



## Dave_shorts

Pscarb said:


> exactly people will just believe what a bigger guy says or someone that has competed at the British  when these happen all logical thinking goes out the way....
> 
> conversation:
> 
> Source: i have the 100iu and 40iu ansomone
> 
> Buyer: how much are they
> 
> Source: they are the same price
> 
> Buyer: the 100iu is the same price as the 40iu box? although the 100iu box gives you 150% more GH?
> 
> Source: yes
> 
> Buyer: sounds legit
> 
> Any body with any common sense: WTF!!!!!!!!


 Hahahahahaha. That's literally how it goes!!! That gave me a chuckle. I won't lie.


----------



## Dave_shorts

Simon 88 said:


> Haha I would hope not too many are that silly.


 Happens every week in this subforum man!! It's scary. Especially when gh is sooooo expensive!!


----------



## RedStar

Dave_shorts said:


> Happens every week in this subforum man!! It's scary. Especially when gh is sooooo expensive!!


 I just stick to what I know works, and if I am paying a premium for that, I don't mind.


----------



## 3752

Fina said:


> I'm presuming they mean the same price per iu (surely!?)


 apparently not there are some in this thread that claim the same price for 40iu and 100iu boxes not per iu (which would make more sense)


----------



## RedStar

Pscarb said:


> apparently not there are some in this thread that claim the same price for 40iu and 100iu boxes not per iu (which would make more sense)


 I've never seen the kits the same price, but have seen the blues as cheaper iu for iu.


----------



## meekdown

I'm not sure if the guy was saying there the same price per iu? The 40s workout more expensive for me I don't know about anyone else but I'd rather pay the extra to be honest, like was said above I just feel tighter on them, starting the nordis tonight for a bit of a change so let's see how they compaire


----------



## sitries

Pscarb said:


> that doesn't make sense if they where both the same (in my opinion they are not) why on earth would they be the same price that is not logical or good business sense unless the 100iu kits are cheaper to make which is what i believe as they are not pharma quality


 I meant same price per iu. With my source the 40iu kits work out a lot more per iu than the 100iu. That's why I switched to the 100iu kits. In fact - he has stopped stocking the 40iu kits all together now.


----------



## sitries

With HGH - I think if it sounds to good to be true (ie too cheap) then it is too good to be true!

You iu pay for what you get!


----------



## sponge2015

Pscarb said:


> that doesn't make sense if they where both the same (in my opinion they are not) why on earth would they be the same price that is not logical or good business sense unless the 100iu kits are cheaper to make which is what i believe as they are not pharma quality


 Don't know if you're talking about me tbh but if you are i meant per iu.

Example, I bought 500iu, they asked me if I would like it packaged in 4iu vials or 10iu vials, so basically the red or the blue tops, I asked if they would be the same price and they said yes.

Because of that I assumed they must be the same quality and said just send it in 10iu vials (100iu kits)

So I could either have

125 x 4iu vials

or

50 x 10iu vials

both for the same price, this is direct with ansomone

not saying your wrong, just saying it would surprise me, I'll tell them I want the 4iu vials next time then lol


----------



## meekdown

Maybe just give the 40s a try mate as I deffinatly see a difference in the two


----------



## thecoms

sponge2015 said:


> Don't know if you're talking about me tbh but if you are i meant per iu.
> 
> Example, I bought 500iu, they asked me if I would like it packaged in 4iu vials or 10iu vials, so basically the red or the blue tops, I asked if they would be the same price and they said yes.
> 
> Because of that I assumed they must be the same quality and said just send it in 10iu vials (100iu kits)
> 
> So I could either have
> 
> 125 x 4iu vials
> 
> or
> 
> 50 x 10iu vials
> 
> both for the same price, this is direct with ansomone
> 
> not saying your wrong, just saying it would surprise me, I'll tell them I want the 4iu vials next time then lol





sponge2015 said:


> Don't know if you're talking about me tbh but if you are i meant per iu.
> 
> Example, I bought 500iu, they asked me if I would like it packaged in 4iu vials or 10iu vials, so basically the red or the blue tops, I asked if they would be the same price and they said yes.
> 
> Because of that I assumed they must be the same quality and said just send it in 10iu vials (100iu kits)
> 
> So I could either have
> 
> 125 x 4iu vials
> 
> or
> 
> 50 x 10iu vials
> 
> both for the same price, this is direct with ansomone
> 
> not saying your wrong, just saying it would surprise me, I'll tell them I want the 4iu vials next time then lol


 Are you saying you can buy the growth direct from ansomone ?


----------



## sitries

Yes. If you buy enough of it.


----------



## 3752

sitries said:


> I meant same price per iu. With my source the 40iu kits work out a lot more per iu than the 100iu. That's why I switched to the 100iu kits. In fact - he has stopped stocking the 40iu kits all together now.





sponge2015 said:


> Don't know if you're talking about me tbh but if you are i meant per iu.
> 
> Example, I bought 500iu, they asked me if I would like it packaged in 4iu vials or 10iu vials, so basically the red or the blue tops, I asked if they would be the same price and they said yes.
> 
> Because of that I assumed they must be the same quality and said just send it in 10iu vials (100iu kits)
> 
> So I could either have
> 
> 125 x 4iu vials
> 
> or
> 
> 50 x 10iu vials
> 
> both for the same price, this is direct with ansomone
> 
> not saying your wrong, just saying it would surprise me, I'll tell them I want the 4iu vials next time then lol


 to be fair guys on a forum you can only respond to what is written not what is meant


----------



## sitries

Pscarb said:


> to be fair guys on a forum you can only respond to what is written not what is meant


 Sounds like my source was charging a premium for the reds then despite them being same price direct.


----------



## slobodanmilosev

How long does it usually take for the shipment from China?
As GH is very fragile peptide I am bit concerned that it might get destroyed by heat during transport.


----------



## RedStar

slobodanmilosev said:


> How long does it usually take for the shipment from China?
> As GH is very fragile peptide I am bit concerned that it might get destroyed by heat during transport.


 They suggest a week.


----------



## 19072

Considering running Ansomone in the near future at 4iu ED. Previously ran Green top hyge and black top hyge and wasn't impressed.

Will order the 4iu Red tops (40iu kits) as from this thread these seem the best to get.


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> Considering running Ansomone in the near future at 4iu ED. Previously ran Green top hyge and black top hyge and wasn't impressed.
> 
> Will order the 4iu Red tops (40iu kits) as from this thread these seem the best to get.


 You'll be impressed and that is a good dosage. Might be worth considering tapering up.


----------



## 19072

Simon 88 said:


> You'll be impressed and that is a good dosage. Might be worth considering tapering up.


 Hmm maybe taper up as I got bad CTS from a UGL hgh product yrs ago. Considering coming off AAS if my boys down south dont do there job on cycle lol. Will run power PCT gain with ghrp/mod grf and 4iu HGH ED


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> Hmm maybe taper up as I got bad CTS from a UGL hgh product yrs ago. Considering coming off AAS if my boys down south dont do there job on cycle lol. Will run power PCT gain with ghrp/mod grf and 4iu HGH ED


 Pscarb talks about piggy backing HGH with GHRP/Mod Grf - I loved doing that. Would perhaps be good to do morning and evening.

Good luck with the boys down south


----------



## 19072

Simon 88 said:


> Pscarb talks about piggy backing HGH with GHRP/Mod Grf - I loved doing that. Would perhaps be good to do morning and evening.
> 
> Good luck with the boys down south


 100mcg of each ghrp/mod grf then 2iu HGH and repeat again at night? Will prob throw another 100mcg of each peds at lunch also.


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> 100mcg of each ghrp/mod grf then 2iu HGH and repeat again at night? Will prob throw another 100mcg of each peds at lunch also.


 Yes and wait like 10-15 mins for HGH from memory.


----------



## 19072

Simon 88 said:


> Yes and wait like 10-15 mins for HGH from memory.


 Great stuff. Ill take notes down and have on hand for when I order up. Cheers @Simon 88


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> Great stuff. Ill take notes down and have on hand for when I order up. Cheers @Simon 88


 No problem mate.


----------



## sitries

UK2016 said:


> Just got some ansomone so running it alongside pfizer genotropin to help with the costs a little.


 Wouldn't you be better running one after the other or you won't know which is doing what?


----------



## TeenNorthamericanchamp

3752 said:


> i used Ansomone back when it first came out and challenged the original Jintropin for the market, back then all the sources for Jintropin both in the UK and the US created a story saying Ansomone was actually 192aa not the desired 191aa they did this and it was believed although not on shred of evidence was shown to prove this........i still have the lab test that came out of china to prove it was always 191aa
> 
> i have used pretty much all the decent chinese GH over the last 10-15yrs and Ansomone with the original Jintropin (from Gen-Sci) was awesome, not as clean as western pharma but awesome, in the last 5-6yrs i have mainly used Pharma from western companies and again extremely good, with the state that the Hyge market is in with so many fakes/copies i have steered away from that brand and used a different UG GH when working away from home but always Pharma when at home.....
> 
> I have just started on Ansomone again (40u kits) and although it is to early to really make a clear decision what i am feeling so far has me believing that its just as good as it was when i first used it.
> 
> i will say though western pharma is NOT twice as strong, the makers of Ansomone is a proper regulated lab so there GH will go through the same quality controls as western do (such as Liliy) it would be stupid to believe that they have their controls so out of whack that their product is 50% weaker than western pharma......
> 
> for those that have used Ansomone who i trust have described the difference minimal between say Ansomone and Humatrope (used as an example of western pharma) bt have said they feel fuller on Ansomone and Humatrope feels cleaner.......now i will be able to confirm or deny this in time but i have no reason to doubt what these people say......
> 
> you will find what is sold/used in Chinese hospitals is the 40iu version not the 100iu boxes so this leads me to believe that they are produced differently given what i have heard about the 40iu kits being better........


If it is a 192 sequence you should all be happy. The only other was Genetech Ptropin which I used 1 kit ( I maybe spelling wrong). I won the Overall 1992 Npc Teenage Nationals Branch Warren did not place, Capriese Murray won the Lightweights, Matt McLaughlin(myself won the middle after getting 3rd in 1991 when Mike Winters won our class. Lance Morelan or so got 2nd look incredible). Next Year I won and Lance was 2nd up from 169 to 176 I went from 171 to 174 but in freaky condition and 5'5 inches as he had awesome shape yet was 5ft 8 inches, Paul Harvey won Heavyweight 21 inch calfs 31 inch quads 20 inch arms and Matt Duvall was 2nd.Very deep show the last. Branch and Jay Cutler won the next year but no depth and I trained Jay Cutler for 1999 Ironman 241 3rd place then 1999 Arnold Classic 243 4th place after 11th at Night of Champions with Chris Aceto's advice so the next year I got Jay Shredded he still said Chris Aceto did and my girl lost it on him. Why would you want a pertson who won nothing never got shredded helping you or lying he is over one of the most shredded dudes ever. I pissed of someone as I came in the 1996 Nationals at 204 aT 5Ft 5 inches as shredded as ever and at that height Tom Prince, King Kamali, Orville Burke at that time could not compare as there is a pic of me next to jay Cutler at a Nutrition store and my freaky seperation and thickness and freaky legs, arms and pecs up to par and no one to this day could beat my back double biceps. No one thought Jay looked better so I quit. I won the Teens the IFBB North Americans Light Heavy lost overall by 1 point to Dave Fisher.


----------



## TeenNorthamericanchamp

1992 NPC Teenage Nationals Overall Winner


----------



## TeenNorthamericanchamp

TeenNorthamericanchamp said:


> If it is a 192 sequence you should all be happy. The only other was Genetech Ptropin which I used 1 kit ( I maybe spelling wrong). I won the Overall 1992 Npc Teenage Nationals Branch Warren did not place, Capriese Murray won the Lightweights, Matt McLaughlin(myself won the middle after getting 3rd in 1991 when Mike Winters won our class. Lance Morelan or so got 2nd look incredible). Next Year I won and Lance was 2nd up from 169 to 176 I went from 171 to 174 but in freaky condition and 5'5 inches as he had awesome shape yet was 5ft 8 inches, Paul Harvey won Heavyweight 21 inch calfs 31 inch quads 20 inch arms and Matt Duvall was 2nd.Very deep show the last. Branch and Jay Cutler won the next year but no depth and I trained Jay Cutler for 1999 Ironman 241 3rd place then 1999 Arnold Classic 243 4th place after 11th at Night of Champions with Chris Aceto's advice so the next year I got Jay Shredded he still said Chris Aceto did and my girl lost it on him. Why would you want a pertson who won nothing never got shredded helping you or lying he is over one of the most shredded dudes ever. I pissed of someone as I came in the 1996 Nationals at 204 aT 5Ft 5 inches as shredded as ever and at that height Tom Prince, King Kamali, Orville Burke at that time could not compare as there is a pic of me next to jay Cutler at a Nutrition store and my freaky seperation and thickness and freaky legs, arms and pecs up to par and no one to this day could beat my back double biceps. No one thought Jay looked better so I quit. I won the Teens the IFBB North Americans Light Heavy lost overall by 1 point to Dave Fisher.
> View attachment 219518
> View attachment 219519
> View attachment 219520


----------

